# New Admin: Scooter!



## Dragoneer (Mar 19, 2006)

Scooter has recently joined the FA admin team. Welcome him aboard!


----------



## verix (Mar 19, 2006)

Now we just need an admin named Belladonnakillz.


----------



## Myr (Mar 20, 2006)

Who is Scooter and what ever happened to that application thread thing that received a couple of long time consuming replies before dissapearing into the abyss?


----------



## dave hyena (Mar 20, 2006)

From Scooters live journal:

Interests:	40: anime, anthro art, anthropomorphic art, anthropomorphics, barenaked ladies, cartoons, chemistry, computers, ddr, deviantart, family guy, *fat furries, fat furry, fat furry art, fat furs,* foxes, furries, furry, furry art,* furry inflation*, futurama, halo, macro furry, muscle furry, photoshop, playstation2, robot chicken, rpgs, sheezyart, skunks, snuggles, south park, starfox, subaru, tech stuff, techno, tigers, trance, video games, weaponry.

 :roll:

I think we know why he was made an admin.


----------



## Grave (Mar 20, 2006)

Dave Hyena said:
			
		

> From Scooters live journal:
> 
> Interests:	40: anime, anthro art, anthropomorphic art, anthropomorphics, barenaked ladies, cartoons, chemistry, computers, ddr, deviantart, family guy, *fat furries, fat furry, fat furry art, fat furs,* foxes, furries, furry, furry art,* furry inflation*, futurama, halo, macro furry, muscle furry, photoshop, playstation2, robot chicken, rpgs, sheezyart, skunks, snuggles, south park, starfox, subaru, tech stuff, techno, tigers, trance, video games, weaponry.
> 
> ...



Indeed....as long as you can draw inflation artwork or kangaroos anyone can be an admin, regardless of if he or she has any experiance or knows what they are doing.

Well done FA!


----------



## Mr Cullen (Mar 20, 2006)

So this guy has no skills whatsoever that could benefit FA in the future?

Not that much different than the rest of the staff then I guess :3

Obviously I kid. But y'know it'd be nice to find places where people are made members of staff more because of their abilities than because they have lots of things in common with the other members of staff.

At least some of the staff do a good job though.


----------



## Grave (Mar 20, 2006)

Mr Cullen said:
			
		

> So this guy has no skills whatsoever that could benefit FA in the future?
> 
> Not that much different than the rest of the staff then I guess :3
> 
> ...



I agree. Staff should be picked off the shelves because of past experiance and good judgement and people skills. Not just because some shmuk can draw an inflating kangaroo with an over-eating disorder.


----------



## Mr Cullen (Mar 20, 2006)

But y'know. I could be wrong right? Especially as I don't know the guy. It'd be wrong of me just to judge a person by their interests. If we all did that I doubt if any of us would be able to get along! God only knows how Something Awful manages then.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Mar 20, 2006)

I know Scooter, not well but I know him.

He doesn't seem to be a bad guy though I can't vouch for his admin abilities since I've never seen him in action nor have I ever seen him in that position.


----------



## Final_Destiny (Mar 20, 2006)

Grave said:
			
		

> Mr Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol...... easiest way to be an admin is to be friends with sum1 who is already one ??

instead of : "welcome the new site admin!", they should write : "welcome my new best friend!"


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 20, 2006)

Just to play Devil's Advocate here, who WOULD make a good admin then?


----------



## uncia2000 (Mar 20, 2006)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Just to play Devil's Advocate here, who WOULD make a good admin then?


I could name names (including yourself ), but it's not an exact science when trying to predict how expectations turn out in reality.
Besides, as you're well aware, being an admin/mod can be a pretty thankless, low reward, time-consuming task - which can throw a spanner in the works for even the most enthusiastic, "capable" individual.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 20, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Arshes Nei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm flattered, I just think that people are ready to do the bash fest, but no one's ever came forward and stated who would make a good admin. While I'm critical, I do try to give suggestions to remedy things. That's why while I can see where there is some distress over the new admin, I've yet to hear about any suggestions for who would be capable.


----------



## dave hyena (Mar 20, 2006)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Just to play Devil's Advocate here, who WOULD make a good admin then?
> ...
> I've yet to hear about any suggestions for who would be capable.



We shouldn't indulge in the whole "You can't draw so you can't criticise art" fallacy.

It is the duty of the current admins to decide who should be added to their number and to use their commanding position and wisom to appoint the right person for the right reasons.

I am just a humble user whose voice only counts when part of a chorus of others.

I thought FA had got over the whole "inflatable friends" thing, and was more into appointing people because they’d helped out FA or it’s users, but maybe not. 

Based on past records, my thought is that this is another case of someone being appointed because they're into inflation et al: after all, this appointment seems to have been arbitrary and opaque, I myself have not seen scooter *visibly* doing anything for FA or it’s users.

Perhaps it was that there was some behind the scenes discussion et al and in exchange for someone letting go of something or yielding up stuff, another inflatophile was appointed to an admin post.


----------



## Myr (Mar 20, 2006)

Arshes, I'm going to have to agree with Uncia2000 here. The problem I personally have is that help was requested and several of us, including you, submitted information to the thread Dragoneer posted looking for help with FA. That thread has since vanished back a couple of pages and another person none of us has really seen around has been promoted to an admin position from the outside. Someone inactive as far as we can tell and doesn't have a lot of activity on FA either has been promoted for what looks like just because they're a friend. While you're looking for alternative solutions I don't think it would be proper for any of us to nominate ourselves especially when we already made posts in the application thread and the amount of involved-ness with the site is evident by our activity here, regardless of whether or not we agree on every issue or even voice an opinion on one. The way you and I and anyone for that matter conducts themselves is being ignored here.

And honestly (to everyone), to me this is just a problem of not seeking people with the right qualifications and attitude, rather than just picking people interested in the whole inflation fetish. Search my gallery and you'll find plenty of dragons who have had too much to eat and search on FA to find even more artists who get into the same thing. Inflation really isn't the target of the problem. Dragoneer was a great pick and so were a couple of others, but besides that now we're right back to the problem that got the FA site taken down in the first place back when Oz became an admin for the same reason as Scooter. This is the reason why I'm posting here since it's a cause for concern.


----------



## Final_Destiny (Mar 20, 2006)

AuroranDragon said:
			
		

> Arshes, I'm going to have to agree with Uncia2000 here. The problem I personally have is that help was requested and several of us, including you, submitted information to the thread Dragoneer posted looking for help with FA. That thread has since vanished back a couple of pages and another person none of us has really seen around has been promoted to an admin position from the outside. Someone inactive as far as we can tell and doesn't have a lot of activity on FA either has been promoted for what looks like just because they're a friend. While you're looking for alternative solutions I don't think it would be proper for any of us to nominate ourselves especially when we already made posts in the application thread and the amount of involved-ness with the site is evident by our activity here, regardless of whether or not we agree on every issue or even voice an opinion on one. The way you and I and anyone for that matter conducts themselves is being ignored here.



lol, and now to just wait for an admin to come and give us all the reasons which made this decission absolutely just and perfect XD and the reasons will be so right that we cannot argue 

*giggles* sowwie, i just really find this matter highly hierarchical and unfair on those who try their hardest to become an admin, but get turned away............. they aint worthy enough for some reason........


----------



## uncia2000 (Mar 20, 2006)

Final_Destiny said:
			
		

> *giggles* sowwie, i just really find this matter highly hierarchical and unfair on those who try their hardest to become an admin, but get turned away............. they aint worthy enough for some reason........


Agreed; particularly for those who have been trying to do their best for the community rather than for personal kudos. 
Not that admin/mod "status" is a pre-requisite to participate in such efforts - as is clear from the many people who have been supportive of the endeavors of the community and its members through all the various issues we've had whilst growing.

_JM-02c, anyhow..._


----------



## Dax (Mar 20, 2006)

1. Just because I have a similar interest in other admins, doesn't mean that I'm not qualified to work on this site as an admin. I run two other webservers, so it's not like I'm a total idiot when it comes to this crap.

2. I can't draw, so don't play that "Oh just beccause he can draw an inflated kangaroo he's an admin" card.

3. Just because you can't see, or haven't heard of anything that I've done to help this site, doesn't mean that I haven't done anything. I work behind the scenes, and honestly, I've been helping with this site since it's inception, and I've been really reluctant to join the 'admin' team, just because I didn't want to get flamed out like you guys already have.

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 20, 2006)

Mr Cullen said:
			
		

> So this guy has no skills whatsoever that could benefit FA in the future?


Scooter was picked because of his administration work on other sites and his contributions to helping FA get up and running. Unlike other previous admins, Scooter has skills.

Yes, he's into inflation... OMGWORLDENDINGFACTOID. Not every admin we've added has been into inflation. Uncia isn't. Pinkuh isn't. Glaide isn't. Out of the four admins I've added, one is into inflation.

Big conspiracy.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Mar 20, 2006)

So now that this is all over.  How about we all kiss and make-up?  Anyone want to join me for tea?


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 20, 2006)

AuroranDragon said:
			
		

> ... submitted information to the thread Dragoneer posted looking for help with FA. That thread has since vanished back a couple of pages and another person none of us has really seen around has been promoted to an admin position from the outside.


Uncia was promoted because he helped people on the site. I've been watching the forums and picking people who would best be suited to be admins to help the site. I look at how much people contribute -vs- how much they bitch without bringing up valid points.

Uncia was promoted due to that thread. The other thread was for documentation team that, admittedly, was a project I wanted that did not pan out.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 20, 2006)

Dave Hyena said:
			
		

> Arshes Nei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No no, don't misunderstand me, I'm not even talking about the criticism so much that everyone is disassitified but no one suggests anyone else. I have no problems with criticism but I'm just asking people for something reasonable here.

Sure criticize Scooter becoming an admin, but I'm also saying, take your time to suggest admins, would also be helpful.

It is somewhat like the "you can't draw so you can't criticize art" thing where if you just say "I hate your stuff" constantly, but can't explain why, or things to improve you're going to be marked as a troll, rather having a valid point.

One can dislike artwork, but I also feel that if you told someone, "Well the reason I don't like this is because I don't like saturated color schemes, and your works don't mesh together compositionally" is better than "HA HA THIS STUFF SUCKS"

So I am asking a reasonable question, not so much saying you can't criticize the elected positions themselves. 

Does this make sense?


----------



## Nitro (Mar 20, 2006)

The Queen would make an awesome admin. She once looked after my garden while I was out buying some milk so we could have a cup of tea. I've got her number if you want it.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Mar 20, 2006)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> No no, don't misunderstand me, I'm not even talking about the criticism so much that everyone is disassitified but no one suggests anyone else. I have no problems with criticism but I'm just asking people for something reasonable here.
> 
> Sure criticize Scooter becoming an admin, but I'm also saying, take your time to suggest admins, would also be helpful.
> 
> ...



Yeah it makes sense.  I honestly don't know anyone that should be an admin just from looking through the forums but I see where you are coming from.

Criticizing and complaining about something can only do so much if anything at all.  Actually suggesting someone else, in this situation, would make a great deal of sense especially if you don't agree with this new decision.

I personally don't see any need for myself to personally make a suggestion since I'm perfectly content with Scooter being an admin now that I know a little bit more about him.  Only a little more, since not alot has been said anyhow, but still it's good to know he has been in an adminstration position before.


----------



## Pico (Mar 21, 2006)

Scooter said:
			
		

> 1. Just because I have a similar interest in other admins, doesn't mean that I'm not qualified to work on this site as an admin. I run two other webservers, so it's not like I'm a total idiot when it comes to this crap.
> 
> 2. I can't draw, so don't play that "Oh just beccause he can draw an inflated kangaroo he's an admin" card.
> 
> ...


Whoa bro.  That was a little uh, harsh, don't you think?  You can't blame anyone for assuming the worst because, guess what, it has happened before, plus no one knows who the heck you are, etc.  I thought admins were supposed to be curteous, but that post sounded pretty snarky to me !

wtg on making yourself looking like a jerk in your first post 8o)


----------



## timoran (Mar 21, 2006)

Scooter said:
			
		

> 1. Just because I have a similar interest in other admins, doesn't mean that I'm not qualified to work on this site as an admin. I run two other webservers, so it's not like I'm a total idiot when it comes to this crap.
> 
> 2. I can't draw, so don't play that "Oh just beccause he can draw an inflated kangaroo he's an admin" card.
> 
> ...



I've got no preconceived opinion about this new admin... unless Scooter is a new pseudonym for Oz Kangaroo. Which may be what raised the red flag, and this post also reminds a few of us of his mannerisms.


----------



## verix (Mar 21, 2006)

Scooter said:
			
		

> 1. Just because I have a similar interest in other admins, doesn't mean that I'm not qualified to work on this site as an admin. I run two other webservers, so it's not like I'm a total idiot when it comes to this crap.
> 
> 2. I can't draw, so don't play that "Oh just beccause he can draw an inflated kangaroo he's an admin" card.
> 
> ...



1. Considering the history of other selected admins in the past I don't see why you're taking this so much to heart, unless you're a new recruit literally to both site and community, but it doesn't seem like you are.

But to comment on your retaliation point, "running two web servers" is pretty vague, and may not really amount to much. In my dorm room, I run two webservers, three database servers, a Half-Life: Source dedicated server, an FTP server, two Samba servers and a server configured to also act as a router. Sounds impressive, but all I've done for most of these things is unzip, compile, execute and configure to a minor degree. That's all, really. I'm not saying that you're a weak administrator, but just because you can get them up and running is kind of a weak point.

2. If the head admin had boners for anthropomorphic shoes, and a lot of the admins he hired were into anthropomorphic shoes (and that appeared to be the only reason he hired them), and you didn't draw or write about anthropomorphic shoes but were still into anthropomorphic shoes, people would still be calling you out about your interest in anthropomorphic shoes.

3. If you were afraid of being appointed admin simply because you feared being flamed by the usual suspects who tend to be angry, cynnical cockmunches toward an Internet furry porn site infamous for its poor administration, sluggish code and abundance of inflation/fat porn, then honestly maybe you shouldn't be an admin here. Sure you won't have to work through the social aspects of this, but if you're honestly afraid of taking the reigns of what I assume will be the _back-burner_, where you don't even have to worry about the social aspects of the site itself, perhaps you should reconsider even taking this position entirely. It sounds like you fear people questioning you where 1) they most likely have no reason to judge or question you and 2) where they won't even be constantly doing it because _you don't work the area the majority of people would even be concerned with_.


----------



## Final_Destiny (Mar 21, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Mr Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my frigging pageview count STILL hasnt started counting again - ok, so if scooter has "skills", can he possibly sort it out? or do we need more of your friends in admin status to do that?

jeez.... ill stop pressing now `?? its just a stupid art gallery site where i can freely upload my porn ??

i think ill possibly try and draw clean art and maybe get into other art gallery sites.................... thank you FA staff


----------



## dave hyena (Mar 21, 2006)

> Scooter was picked because of his administration work on other sites and his contributions to helping FA get up and running. Unlike other previous admins, Scooter has skills.



What sites would those be, what skills does he have and what contributions has he made to FA? 

Is www.skoxworks.com one of those sites he has administratrated?



			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Not every admin we've added has been into inflation. Uncia isn't. Pinkuh isn't.



heh, so only two admins are not into inflation then? 

It does seem that this site has an extraordinarily high percentage of admins who are into inflation, and purely from a PR perspective, it doesn't look good when another one is just revealed out of nowhere.



> One can dislike artwork, but I also feel that if you told someone, "Well the reason I don't like this is because I don't like saturated color schemes, and your works don't mesh together compositionally" is better than "HA HA THIS STUFF SUCKS"
> 
> So I am asking a reasonable question, not so much saying you can't criticize the elected positions themselves.
> 
> Does this make sense?



Well, from what I've seen so far, there has been no "hurr, U R DUMB" and people have simply been voicing their concerns about this appointment, based on factors that have caused problems in the past.

So that's fine then I guess.


----------



## Final_Destiny (Mar 21, 2006)

Dave Hyena said:
			
		

> > Scooter was picked because of his administration work on other sites and his contributions to helping FA get up and running. Unlike other previous admins, Scooter has skills.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i THINK its because he can run two webservers (wow!!)


----------



## Grave (Mar 21, 2006)

Scooter said:
			
		

> 1. Just because I have a similar interest in other admins, doesn't mean that I'm not qualified to work on this site as an admin. I run two other webservers, so it's not like I'm a total idiot when it comes to this crap.
> 
> 2. I can't draw, so don't play that "Oh just beccause he can draw an inflated kangaroo he's an admin" card.
> 
> ...



lol, well well well, here are the true colors. Typical furry response by overreacting and getting all upset about nothing.

I dont think you are cut out for the job just judging by your snarky over the top response.

You need good people skills, the ability to act under pressure, and good judgement to be an admin. 

Just because you like to rp with your little inflating buddies doesnt give you the "right stuff" to be an admin.

And well, lets face it, if you dont draw the inflating stuff your definatly into  it and have probably rp'ed with the main site admin and he's gotten off to you and boom, headshot, so to speak. Instant gooey admin status.

Nah, you aint here cos of skill i can tell that, and two web servers is no big deal. I know a guy who is a master with computers. He could probably kick all the tech admins asses and actually get the site up and running *Properly* because he is just that good! But he will never be an admin because he hasnt "contributed" anything to the site artwise because he cant draw and doesnt like inflation.

This is how the selection of admins comes accross thus why so many think it. So prove us wrong and we'll shut the fuck up about it, because lets face it thats what you want judging by that response.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 21, 2006)

Dave Hyena said:
			
		

> Arshes Nei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No I understand that, like I'm saying I have no problem with it, but no one has really made suggestions as to who is qualified to be an admin.

Quite frankly my problem is less to do with the fact that there are more Admins being elected, but as someone else wisely pointed out, stupid things are still not getting fixed.

To figure out whether you need Jheryn's word on whether or not the Submission agreement is supposed to say "13 or 18" for over a week now is extremely ridiculous. 

Not fixing page views was ridiculous.

The stupid NAPALM bug (which we've called it) where FA decides to delete the surrounding submissions when you try to delete one submission is ridiculous. It was in fact what drove me to finally delete my gallery off FA,   that bug just sped it along.

If you need Jheryn's word on anything then you don't need admins, you need someone to be Jheryn's cell phone. I really don't want to hear about Jheryn having a life outside FA, that is already granted, the point is how do you run a website if you're so dependent on one guys word?

FA needs to be more sufficient and not staggering around on its footsteps over ONE guy.

Yes, I'm well aware, Dragoneer doesn't want the bugs around on the site, but while I'm not gonna dive in the admin appointments and if they're qualified, I want to know how this will make the site run effciently. Because you can hire 200 more admins for all I care, the bugs are still there. (yes every site has bugs) It still doesn't solve the communication gap, and that communication gap is what is stalling real fixes to the site.

So my suggestion in midst of this criticizm is to seriously start working on that problem before worrying about who is an admin.


----------



## Litre (Mar 21, 2006)

a proven theory too! The more people you have working on something, the less will be completed, inevitably ending with delays. Delays = bad


----------



## Grave (Mar 21, 2006)

Litre said:
			
		

> a proven theory too! The more people you have working on something, the less will be completed, inevitably ending with delays. Delays = bad



Heh, yeah, and lets face it FA has enough of those as it is!


----------



## Final_Destiny (Mar 21, 2006)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Because you can hire 200 more admins for all I care, the bugs are still there. (yes every site has bugs) It still doesn't solve the communication gap, and that communication gap is what is stalling real fixes to the site.



thats a very good point...........

also, so is this:



			
				Grave said:
			
		

> You need good people skills, the ability to act under pressure, and good judgement to be an admin.



this scooter fellow is certainly failing to earn respect from the members which he moderates....


----------



## dave hyena (Mar 21, 2006)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> no one has really made suggestions as to who is qualified to be an admin.
> 
> Quite frankly my problem is less to do with the fact that there are more Admins being elected, but as someone else wisely pointed out, stupid things are still not getting fixed.
> 
> ...



oh god yeah, I see what you mean now. >.< Wise words an' all that.


----------



## Mitch_DLG (Mar 21, 2006)

Anybody here given a thought to leaving the admin alone so that they can actually work on fixing the problems instead of ising them to justify your own superiority complexes?

Just a thought.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 21, 2006)

Mitch_DLG said:
			
		

> Anybody here given a thought to leaving the admin alone so that they can actually work on fixing the problems instead of ising them to justify your own superiority complexes?
> 
> Just a thought.



But you even complained about stuff that was going wrong with FA. I hardly think they're refreshing this page every five minutes to get a heads up on their myspace "hawtness rating"


----------



## Mitch_DLG (Mar 21, 2006)

Yes, I have complained, and I still am.  But I'd rather they take the time to address our complaints than to have to deal with us bashing them on a more personal level.


----------



## Spex (Mar 21, 2006)

>.> OK, when I saw this, I just had to stop and look.

You guys don't know Scooter that well. OK, that's fine. So I'll tell you what he's like from personal experiance.

When he says he runs two web servers, he really does. It says alot, cuse I've seen his work first hand. He is highly qualified to be on this site's admin team because he indeed has been working on this site for quite a while behind  the scenes. If it goes down, guess who gets it running again. Yes, the orange skunk named Scooter.

I'm not doing this from being "OMG PISSEDZOR", I'm doing it just so ya know who he is and that you have no reason to worry about his qualifications. Trust me, he can handle this just fine.


----------



## Xax (Mar 21, 2006)

For what it's worth, I totally thought he was an admin already-- he did hang out on #furaffinity way back when, and I looked him up and I was like "oh, he's a FA" admin" BUT I GUESS I WAS WRONG.


----------



## Myr (Mar 22, 2006)

I jumped on this thread pretty quickly because I didn't know who Scooter was or how he related to the site. In fact, I still don't know who he is, but after getting some frustration off my chest last night I came to realize something important a lot of us here on the forums have missed. In fact, it was a mistake that I made and looking back on it I regret being so quick to judge even though I tried to remain respectfull.

Every organization has different levels of management. FA is no different and the admin team is comprised of people of various skills. Some people love to be out among regular users, some like to stick to the code rather than "customer service" type of activities, and some go between the two. It's true, we didn't know who Scooter was and really don't get to be around him on the forums or much on the site. Is that a reason to bar someone from joining the admin team? No, because they may provide services behind the scenes that keep the gears oiled so to speak. Their work is not obvious. It's kind of like the handfull of people that sit addressing the technical functions of large sites like EzBoard. Some of their administrators post to the corporate boards while others remain transparent in the background except for their name on the list of employees. Whether or not it's appropriate to announce such appointments is debatable for another time, but I think it's critical to recognize that administrators perform administrative activities in various capacities that may or may not involve user interaction. It would be pretty important for someone like Scooter to have admin access rights especially if he were doing something like working on how news gets posted, how the admin controls work, and different reporting/ticketing methods so that they could be properly tested and checked for problems once changed.

Look, I'm not a web developer. It would be a horrible idea to give me access to the database and the code because I'd do more damage than good if I attempted to fix something (which I wouldn't because I'd have no idea what I'm doing even if I saw the code ). However, I don't mind being out among the users and excersizing people skills and sifting through things. Scooter is an opposite to me. He's got a lot of that web developer experience and coding skills so that's where he can best help, but out here in the forums he's not been visible. Is his lack of visibility out in the public and my lack of coding skills enough to justify calling us unqualified to be administrators? No. Both Scooter and myself couldn't be called a "jack of all trades". But the trades in which we excell at can be most helpful in an organization such as FA. We all have our strengths and weaknesses. There's no I in team, but there is a me. But when "me" isn't enough to run a site then you need help and a team comprises of people who are good at certain things and bad at others so that you can cover all the bases collectively.

And please note my use of visibility. I am not critiquing anyone's skills. I'm also trying to avoid any other issues (such as the speed/effectiveness in which things get done) and just target this one that has come up.


----------



## dave hyena (Mar 22, 2006)

Not all of us use IRC either.


----------



## Myr (Mar 22, 2006)

Dave Hyena said:
			
		

> Not all of us use IRC either.


I was starting to think I was the only one here that doesn't use IRC.  Yeah, I have it, but I just don't like to use it.


----------



## Mr Cullen (Mar 22, 2006)

Hay Grave? Don't you think you were being just a little bit harsh towards Scooter there? Sure I agree with some of the points you've made. Especially since I've been to so many other sites and forums where people were made mods/admins simply because they were friends with the staff. Needless to say, it can get on peoples nerves after a while. But since I don't know Scooter personally at all, I'm not going to start making judgements on him when he's only just started as an Admin. I mean I don't even know the guy for Chris-sakes. So no hard feelings.


----------



## Final_Destiny (Mar 22, 2006)

AuroranDragon said:
			
		

> Dave Hyena said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i cant use the irc....................

it apparently doesnt exist...................


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 22, 2006)

Mr Cullen said:
			
		

> Hay Grave? Don't you think you were being just a little bit harsh towards Scooter there? Sure I agree with some of the points you've made. Especially since I've been to so many other sites and forums where people were made mods/admins simply because they were friends with the staff. Needless to say, it can get on peoples nerves after a while. But since I don't know Scooter personally at all, I'm not going to start making judgements on him when he's only just started as an Admin. I mean I don't even know the guy for Chris-sakes. So no hard feelings.


I'll go out on record saying that Glaide was made admin because he's a friend AND because I've known him for years. I know more than most I can trust him and his judgemnts, and that he's damn level headed.

He's also the only person I know who's completely uninterested in A) drama and B) my bullshit. He's told me to fuck off on more than one occassion. He's proven himself to me in the past as a friend and trustee.

Admins are selected now because they have skill or we believe that they can truly assist the site. I don't care what fetishes people have. I know it looks a like like FA 1.0, where it's Fetish > Quality, but that's anything but the case.


----------



## *morningstar (Mar 22, 2006)

You guys are being a bunch of dicks.

While there are some valid complaints/concerns in this thread, I seriously can't believe how caustic some of the behavior in here is. Way to totally attack a new staff member without even knowing him. I'm a dubious of this new promotion as well, but Christ, give him a chance to prove himself before writing him off and insulting him. I'm well aware that FA has a history of  having bad/undeserving staff members (I know, I was threatened with a ban by one of them), but I also know that most of you are capable of voicing concerns while still remaining civil.



			
				Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Quite frankly my problem is less to do with the fact that there are more Admins being elected, but as someone else wisely pointed out,* stupid things are still not getting fixed.*
> 
> To figure out whether you need Jheryn's word on whether or not the Submission agreement is supposed to say "13 or 18" for over a week now is extremely ridiculous.
> 
> ...



Emphasis is mine.

Perhaps it would make people feel better to list admin jobs in the FA ADmin/Mod thread, since nobody really seems to know what some of the admins are doing for the site.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 22, 2006)

*morningstar said:
			
		

> Perhaps it would make people feel better to list admin jobs in the FA ADmin/Mod thread, since nobody really seems to know what some of the admins are doing for the site.



I can agree with that, and for future advice for Dragoneer when he makes admin welcome announcements, it may also be a good idea as to what they're being promoted to.

I haven't gone to any staff meetings and someone introduces a new employee as "Welcome Geek Bling to our team" and concludes it without saying what department he will work for.


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 22, 2006)

*morningstar said:
			
		

> Perhaps it would make people feel better to list admin jobs in the FA Admin/Mod thread, since nobody really seems to know what some of the admins are doing for the site.


That was something we discussed yesterday in a voice conference between Jheryn, Auroran and I. We've got some roles for the admins, but are going to go through and further define admin responsibilities, who does what, as well as potentially create a new admin role of "moderator" for picture submissions and thread watching.

We're looking to increase inter-admin communication, and are using Skype to relay information. Trying to get the rest of the admin team brought up to speed.


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 22, 2006)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> I can agree with that, and for future advice for Dragoneer when he makes admin welcome announcements, it may also be a good idea as to what they're being promoted to.
> 
> I haven't gone to any staff meetings and someone introduces a new employee as "Welcome Geek Bling to our team" and concludes it without saying what department he will work for.


That's because roles are not currently assigned. We're currently re-working official duties and titles (such as 'trouble ticket' monitoring, harassment, etc.).


----------



## uncia2000 (Mar 22, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> ...as well as potentially create a new admin role of "moderator" for picture submissions and thread watching.


D'you mean "thread watching" in terms of core FA, rather than this forum? If so, might be useful to develop a nifty tool or two to permit periodic browsing of flat-file logs of comments left, etc.

With regards to picture submissions moderators; yes, yes, yes... 
Last couple of times I suggested that, the reply was "everyone does a bit of this". Agreed that's still a good idea, too, but clearly defined resps. in that area certainly wouldn't go awry (tagging on to the "meet-and-greet" committee? *g*).

thx for the update.


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 22, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Dragoneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, what we dicussed last night was giving people the ability to edit/recategorize images and submissions on FA, but not have access to the password reset, user permissions abilities. People who can watch for submissions and invalid tags, etc. We still need to discuss it a bit more.

Aka, submission moderators.


----------



## uncia2000 (Mar 22, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Aka, submission moderators.


Yep, that was exactly what I was describing in terms of that defined role 

Whether people with such roles require access to the user admin. functions might depend on whether (some such) people might have a _degree_ of multi-tasking across roles. (Recommended for various reasons, IMO).


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 22, 2006)

I have no problem with that I suppose there's nothing wrong with restructuring, but I'm gonna give it here that you're a bit smarter than that in which you kinda have to treat this as a game of chess, and try to think 2 steps ahead of the users so you don't get bombarded by questions/flames. 

Meaning, that I don't think you just hire staff members with no idea what area you're going to have them work in.

You don't have to be entirely specific in future cases as you are restructuring, but perhaps in a general department like if the admin is going to be working more front end, like handling complaints or whatever or if they're an admin for the backend (yeah waiting for jokes to that one). 

But at least it makes you look like you're planning ahead.


----------



## Dragoneer (Mar 22, 2006)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Meaning, that I don't think you just hire staff members with no idea what area you're going to have them work in.


I agree, and I know the intended roles I want to give people, but we don't have anything official. I don't want to say, "This is a PR Admin..." when, in fact, the rest of the admins do not have official roles yet that the public knows of.


----------



## Pilchard_Tha_Fox (Aug 6, 2006)

Whait, you mean "That" Scooter?
Naaahhh...


----------



## I_Own_Charles (Aug 6, 2006)

Alls I can say is I should be a forum admin.


----------



## verix (Aug 7, 2006)

Pilchard_Tha_Fox said:
			
		

> Whait, you mean "That" Scooter?
> Naaahhh...


i'll fucking cut you

Seriously though, what the hell. You bumped a four-month thread that's no longer relevant. arhghghrhgrhgr


----------



## Marthaen (Aug 7, 2006)

Closed


----------

